# From The Best of Craigslist.24 free goats



## swmnhay

2 Dozen Free Goats
I have 2 dozen goats I need to get rid of. I had no idea raising goats would be this hard. These little bastards keep eating all my wife's flowers and climbing on our goddamn cars. Nobody told me they were such good climbers. The first person to get these damn goats out of here can have them.


----------



## ontario hay man

Lol why start with that many when you know nothing about them. Now thats funny


----------



## mlappin

Yup, first thing goats do in the morning is to figure out how to get out after thinking about it all night.


----------



## AndyL

lol, I know it's not funny to ya, swmnhay. But from the outside looking in. It's funny. Goats are a PIA.


----------



## slowzuki

Sister has shetland sheep that seem to be half goat. You have to be really attentive to fencing compared to say meat sheep.


----------



## swmnhay

AndyL said:


> lol, I know it's not funny to ya, swmnhay. But from the outside looking in. It's funny. Goats are a PIA.


I "Copy and Pasted" it from "The Best of Craigslist"


----------



## deadmoose

Good deal on goats.


----------



## urednecku

I've heard the best way to keep em from climbing the fence is to put steps over it.


----------



## AndyL

swmnhay said:


> I "Copy and Pasted" it from "The Best of Craigslist"


OH, lol ok.

I like goat. But only when it's on a grill. Cooking!!


----------



## kdale9068

swmnhay said:


> 2 Dozen Free Goats
> I have 2 dozen goats I need to get rid of. I had no idea raising goats would be this hard. These little bastards keep eating all my wife's flowers and climbing on our goddamn cars. Nobody told me they were such good climbers. The first person to get these damn goats out of here can have them.


I'll take 10 of them if free


----------



## Tx Jim

Welcome to HayTalk
I'll bet since it's been almost 9(NINE) years since free goat thread was posted that all those supposedly free goats are DEAD!


----------

